# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  أفلام السناف...خيال ام واقع يحكي البشاعة الانسانية

## MiSteR LoNeLy

قصص مرعبة عن الشر الكامن في أعماق النفس البشرية
 					  في عالم مليء بكل أنواع الجرائم والمجازر والبشاعات التي يندى لها جبين الإنسانية، تمتلئ الذاكرة بقصص مرعبة عن الشر الكامن في أعماق النفس البشرية، قصص قد تكون مفيدة في ليلة صيف، نجتمع فيها ببعض الأصحاب لنتسلى بسرد أحداث يريحنا أنها أغرب وأبشع من أن تصادفنا في الحياة العادية. ولكن عندما تصبح هذه القصص جزءًا من ذاكرة الصوت والصورة وتتحول لعالم مرئي ومسموع، عندما نكتشف بأن هذه القصص حقيقة، لا يمكننا أن ننكرها، وعندما تصدمنا الصورة وتجبرنا أن نلامس المأساة ونلامس الرعب الحقيقي، وتجبرنا أن نكون شهوداً على الفظاعة.. فإن الأمر يختلف. الأبشع من كل هذا عندما نكتشف بأننا قد نستمتع بما نراه ونسمعه، كيف لإنسان طبيعي أن يستمتع بمشاهدة الاغتصاب والقتل والتعذيب والتشويه. وأنا هنا لا أتكلم بالطبع عن السينما، فالشرط الأساسي المسبق للاستمتاع بالسينما ـ الفن، هو أن تكون مدركاً تماماً بأن ما تراه هو وهم لا يحدث بالفعل. ما أتحدث عنه هو السناف (snuff) والموندو (mondo). أفلام السناف (snuff) ـ وهي محل جدل بين الأسطورة والواقع ـ أفلام تصور جريمة قتل حقيقية، يُفترض عادة أن تكون الضحية امرأة جميلة، والقتل يُسبق بالاغتصاب والتعذيب وغيره من الفظاعات التي يمكن لعقل سادي مريض أن يتخيلها، يباع الفيلم للراغبين بمشاهدته، أو يقوم المشاهد بالدفع للمجرم ليقوم بعمله أمام الكاميرا. وقصة أفلام السناف بدأت عند منتصف السبعينيات من القرن الماضي، عندما قام أحد الموزعين في الولايات المتحدة واسمه آلان شاكلتون بالإعلان عن فيلم في صالات مدينة نيويورك تحت اسم «Snuff». ولكي يحقق فيلمه أرباحاً كبيرة قام بالتلميح ـ دون أن يصرح فعلاً ـ بأن الفيلم هو فيلم توثيقي حقيقي تم تصويره في الأرجنتين، وكان شعار الفيلم يوحي بأسلوب ذكي بأنه فعلاً فيلم واقعي: «الفيلم الذي لا يمكن صنعه إلا في أميركا الجنوبية، حيث الحياة رخيصة».
 وبعد التحقيق الرسمي بالموضوع اتضح أن الفيلم غير حقيقي، وأنه بالفعل أرجنتيني تم إضافة بعض المشاهد في نهايته، وتم تغيير اسمه من «الذبح»، للاسم الجديد «سناف»، واتضح أن الممثلة التي أدت دور الضحية حية ترزق.
 ولكن القضية بدأت ولم تنته عند هذا الحد، الحقيقة المريعة كانت أن هناك آلاف من الناس دفعت مالاً لتشاهد الفيلم الذي اعتقدوا أنه فيلم سناف حقيقي، كما أن القضية أثارت أسئلة مخيفة: ماذا لو كان الفيلم حقيقيا؟، ماذا لو كان هناك بالفعل أفلام سناف حقيقية ؟!. لم يستطع أحد أن يجيب بشكل قاطع على هذه الأسئلة، وبعد أن أعلن مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي بأنه متيقن بعدم وجود هذه الأفلام، عاد وأنكر ذلك وصرح بأنه لا يوجد ما ينفي أو يؤكد ذلك. وبعد حوالي خمسة عشر عاماً على هذه القصة، عادت هذه القضية لتثار مجدداً، في مطلع التسعينيات، بسبب شريط فيديو قدمه الممثل الشهير تشارلي شين للشرطة. ففي إحدى الحفلات الماجنة التي كان الممثل الشاب ضيفاً عليها قام أصدقاؤه بعرض فيلم شنيع على سبيل المتع السادية التي تليق بنيرون أو كاليغولا، كان الفيلم يصور عملية قتل وتعذيب فتاة جميلة، احتوى الفيلم على مشاهد لقلع أعين وبتر أعضاء لها وهي حية، وبعد التحقيق تبين أن الفيلم مزور وأنه مصنوع بحرفية عالية استطاعت خداع ممثل محترف كتشارلي شين.
 ولكن السؤال عاد ليطرح مجدداً: ماذا لو أن هذه الأفلام موجودة فعلاً؟ وبدأت تسري الشائعات حول سيطرة المافيا على إنتاج هذه الأفلام وبيعها بمبالغ طائلة، وخرج الكثيرون ليؤكدوا وجود أفلام سناف حقيقية، لكن أياً منهم لم يستطع تقديم نسخة منها، حتى بعد أن عرضت الرابطة الأميركية لأفلام البالغين جائزة كبيرة لمن يقدم نسخة من فيلم سناف حقيقي مع الوعد بعدم توجيه أية أسئلة، كما أن مالك إحدى الصحف الأميركية الشهيرة قدم عرضاً مماثلاً أيضاً.
 ويقول رئيس إحدى الجمعيات الأخلاقية اليمينية في الولايات المتحدة: «إن طبائع الإنسان الدفينة تؤكد أن أفلام السناف الحقيقية موجودة، ومن كل ما أعرفه أستطيع أن أؤكد أنها موجودة....».
 تطرقت هوليوود لهذه القضية بعدة أفلام سينمائية ربما يكون من المفيد الإشارة إلى أهمها وهو فيلم جويل شوماخر «8 ملم»، من بطولة النجم نيكولاس كيج. وهو يحكي قصة محقق خاص يقوم بالبحث عن فتاة تظهر في شريط فيديو مرعب من قياس 8 ملم تجده أرملة رجل أعمال في خزنة زوجها بعد وفاته، ليجد المحقق نفسه يغوص في عالم سفلي مخيف ومقزز لم يكن ليتخيل وجوده.
 أما بالنسبة لأفلام الموندو فهي أفلام وثائقية تصور أحداثاً مريعة حقيقية، كالموت والحوادث وغيرها، وهي منتشرة بكثرة في أيامنا هذه وغير ممنوعة، من أشهرها سلسلة أفلام «أوجه الموت»، و«آثار الموت»، و«مشاهد الموت»، تتنوع محتوياتها بين الطقوس والشعائر الشيطانية، إلى نسخ محسنة رقمياً من حادثة اغتيال جون كينيدي، أو مشهد احتراق راهب بوذي، أو قطار سريع يدهس فتاة صغيرة.
 الكثير من هذه المشاهد مشكوك بأصالتها وصحتها، ولكن مما لا شك فيه أنها تلقى إقبالاً واسعاً من هواة مشاهدة هذا النوع من الأفلام. ويبقى السؤال الأهم: أي طبائع دفينة شيطانية تدفع الإنسان للاستمتاع برؤية إنسان آخر يقتل بمنتهى الوحشية؟!. 







منقول عن http://www.aawsat.com

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا من اشد المعجبين بجميع انواع افلام الرعب والقتل  :SnipeR (63): 
موضوعك متميز عن سينما الرعب . . . تلك السينما التي اثرت في كثيرين
 وتركت بصمتها الخاصة في نفوس مشاهديها 
 أرجو ان نرى مواضيع اخرى كهذا 
[/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا على المرور والرد ايضا خيي

----------

